# Belt For The Sb Mill??



## Kroll (Jul 27, 2015)

Guys I finally figure out how to remove the drive pulleys so now moving on to my next problem which is to locate a belt for the mill.In the parts list it is called a Timing Belt PT710-1,I did google it but nothing pops up.As hard as what the head was to take apart I would like to go ahead and replace both belts even if they do look good.Is this belt something that a parts house would have or where can a person find this special made belt?Thanks guys---kroll


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 27, 2015)

Maybe from Grizzly?


----------



## Kroll (Jul 27, 2015)

Good ideal Greg,I have purchase parts from them in the past for other machines besides griz like hand wheels.So I went shopping and just pick a mill that's bout the size that I have and they do have the belts,Yahooooooo till I seen the price.Here's a link cause I don't think anyone would believe me about the price.How does 186.00 fit the budget for a belt?????http://www.grizzly.com/products/g9901/parts Page 14,item 323 Timing Belt
You know as much as I like their machines but their prices for parts are a big turn off,man whos the thief here.Never gave a though that a belt would cost that much.
Still a though that counts-----kroll


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 27, 2015)

ok, plan B, Maybe a machinery repair shop near you might have some ideas. There are a couple of shops here that do it but they mostly specialize in bridgeports.


----------



## GK1918 (Jul 28, 2015)

I bought my timing belt from local Napa  they just crossed the numbers over to Gates
Like $58 bucks

sam


----------



## Kroll (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks guys for the suggestions,Sam I will be heading to Napa tomorrow.Thanks again


----------



## gradient (Nov 22, 2015)

Kroll said:


> Guys I finally figure out how to remove the drive pulleys so now moving on to my next problem which is to locate a belt for the mill.In the parts list it is called a Timing Belt PT710-1,I did google it but nothing pops up.As hard as what the head was to take apart I would like to go ahead and replace both belts even if they do look good.Is this belt something that a parts house would have or where can a person find this special made belt?Thanks guys---kroll



I know this is a quite a bit late but I got one from Amazon for a lot less.  About $23 now.  Last year I got it for $8.

http://www.amazon.com/Bestorq-330H075-Timing-Belt/dp/B00J9U5HQO

Any documentation for removing the pulleys.  I only have exploded diagrams, no procedure.


----------

